# itb's on a 2.0 fsi head



## naavwz (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm searching for a intake for my 2.0 fsi head 
I want install itb's on it 
There are a lot of them for the abf or something 
but I can't find it for the fsi engine 
have anyone a idea?


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

if you didn't know what those acronyms meant that message would be so confusing...so yeah I don't know what ITB's are  what does it mean? :what:


----------



## naavwz (Aug 2, 2012)

Itbs are injection trottle body 
Or something like webers 
Only i need a intake for it 
I want a fsi head mount on a aba engine 
With itb's from jenvey and a mangement from megasquirt


----------



## EL GOLFO DE MEXICO (Dec 15, 2011)

ITB'S = INDIVIDUAL THROTTLE BODIES. 










basically a throttle body for each intake port. 


and going back to your question, wouldn't it be easier to look for an adapter plate ?


----------



## naavwz (Aug 2, 2012)

where can i found an adaptor plate 
I found this one 








but how can I fix on this plate itb's 

I found one picture with the intake where I looking for 
with this intake is it easy to fix jenveys or webers


----------



## war.monkey (Nov 4, 2011)

That sounds like it may need some custom work done to accomplish this, because I have never heard of an fsi head with itb's before, but it would be cool to see how you pull this off :thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

quite the build your planning best of luck


----------

